# Can't get a clear oil level reading. Please help.



## KirillSalita (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi guys! I've recently bought a 2007 VW Rabbit 2.5 from a Chrysler dealer. They had changed oil before they sold me the car and I'm afraid they might have overfilled it, but I'm not sure. I can't seem to get a clear reading of my oil level.
My car is absolutely cold (stood there overnight) and stands on a level surface. I take the dipstick out, wipe it clean, dip it, take it out again and the oil seems to be all over it. The other thing is that the oil is really transparent. On all of my old cars the oil was always black, but this one is just like a cooking oil. It certainly covers the whole plastic thing on the end of the dipstick, then the metal part is relatively clean, but not absolutely clean. And then in the middle of the dipstick there is a rubber seal-thing and the dipstick is covered with oil for a few centmeters below this seal. 
I think they couldn't overfill it all the way up to the seal, this would be crazy. The documents say, that they used 6 liters of oil. 
I'd call the dealer, but I don't want to look stupid and accuse them of overfilling if the level is actually normal.
Do you, guys, have any tips for me on how to read my oil level better?

P.S: I've had different cars and I never ever had a problem reading an oil level before.

Update: Ok, guys, I've made a picture. So, as you can see, in the lower part of the plastic thing I have a lot of oil, then in the upper part I have less oil, but there is no distinct line between two. It seems on the photo like there is a line, but really there is not. 
And then I have some more oil way up there near the rubber seal. I have no idea how it gets up there.


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*try again*

let it sit for awhile and then check. doesn't look to out of the ordinary.


----------



## stratclub (Feb 3, 2007)

Same problem with my TDI.

Check the oil when it is warm. Something you can do is scrub the dipstick with Red Scotch Brite to make it dull so the oil level is more obvious.

To check, drive the car until it is at operating temp, pull the dipstick and let the car sit for about 15 minutes. This will allow any oil in the dipstick tube to drain back into the crank case.

After that, dip the dipstick and while holding it vertical so the oil doesn't run back down the dipstick observe the reading. Where the dipstick is shiny is the level, above that level the dipstick will be dull because of the Scotch Brite.


----------



## KirillSalita (Jan 14, 2013)

@ stratclub: Thank you for your advice and such a detailed instructions! I will definitely try this method!


----------



## 08Rabbit1 (Jun 30, 2008)

You can check in the morning cold but take the dipstick out the night before to give the tube plenty of time to drain completely clean. Insert the clean dipstick, hold down for a few seconds, pull out and into a horizontal position to stabilize the edge of the fluid. The corner of piece of paper towel will tell you when you hit the edge of the oil.


----------



## whymico4 (Dec 21, 2021)

KirillSalita said:


> @ stratclub: Thank you for your advice and such a detailed instructions! I will definitely try this method!


Hold dip stick horizontal to read.


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I believe the OP has bought a new car, the one without any dipstick. Not certain why old threads keep resurrecting.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Butcher said:


> Not certain why old threads keep resurrecting.


Because @whymico4 joined 8 days ago and probably had no idea this thread is almost nine years old. 😂 Welcome to the VWVortex forums!


----------



## Butcher (Jan 31, 2001)

I understand why, but I do believe there are warnings that come up to let you know it's an old thread. 

It seems that there are a lot of new people. That is a good thing.


----------



## racerpoet (Apr 20, 2013)

Butcher said:


> I understand why, but I do believe there are warnings that come up to let you know it's an old thread.
> 
> It seems that there are a lot of new people. That is a good thing.


I've never seen any warning... 🤷🏻‍♂️

There are definitely new people, but this forum seems dead compaired to how it used to be...


----------



## junkcar (Oct 8, 2021)

@startclub Thanks for such a useful post.


----------

